# Empire Retriever Club



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Open call backs to the 2nd series:
1, 3, 6, 7, 12, 13, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 41, 42, 43


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Open call backs to the 3rd:
1, 2, 13, 14, 18, 19, 20, 24, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 41, 43


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

10 dogs to the last series in the Open:

13, 14, 19, 24, 26, 31, 33, 35, 36, 38

Barb


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Go get 'em Barb!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Well... last series only 3 dogs did it without handles. Conditions did get worse... anyway.. 2 brakes, 5 handles.

1. #14
2. #24
3. #13
4. #36

No jams were given out (boo). Thank you to the judges. I enjoyed your nicely set up and challenging tests.

Barb


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur Callbacks to water blind: 1,2,3,6,11,12,13,14,15,26,29,34,35,36,37,38,39,40 [18 dogs]. Water blind off Meadville Rd (left just before washed out section of road past location of Open water marks). Follow signs. Test dog at 7:30 AM.


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Amateur call backs to the 4th: 
1, 2, 12, 13, 14, 15, 35, 36, 38, 39


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur Placements:
1st. 2. Widgeon. Tony Flowers (AFC Title)
2nd. 13. Spirit. Art Alexander/Bob Willow Handler
3rd. 1. Hawk. Jerry Wilks
4th. 14. Cane. John Thomas
RJ. 15. Cash. Alvin Hatcher
Jams
35. Ready. Connie Swanson
38. Gator. Tom Stasierowski


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Way to go Tony. Congrats on the title


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Have to say thanks to Empire group Really enjoyed the event. My Tar did well on the land marks. But I messed up on the blind. I am on a learning curve. Opted to assist the two judges in Am John and Gerry. (take ducks) I thank them as I enjoyed myself immensely and learned much from watching and listening. I can always find an opportunity to learn and enjoy. I highly recommend others just starting out to do like wise. Anyways thanks again to the Empire group and the judges.


----------

